# New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think?



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

I made a bunch of sets and ive been selling them on ebay, i put them in the classifieds as well. They fit just like the oem or osir corners. You just hook the wires to where u normally put the bulbs and your done.
So what do you guys think?


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

How much?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

im very suprised more people havnt responded to this....there was a thread aboutr a year ago from someone tryin to make them


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

Meh,not bad, bulbs could be closer together. I ve been waiting to do clear corners for this reason. A little pricey


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

Nice idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but you just showed use how to make them so I thing alot of people are just going to make them themself's cuz $200 is way to much. You can get those led's at Radio Shack for 15 cent's.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (retloctt)*

FFS that grey ALMS is not my car.










_Modified by Murderface at 11:23 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Murderface)*

I give you credit for your attempt but I what I'm really waiting for is
something like the S6 lights, but they'll fit in the lower vents,
not blocking air flow








OEMPL.US carries these but.... 
I'm nearly certain they will not fit in the OEM lower vents.
they're just a bit too long.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Murderface)*

I dont care what anyone else says this mod is the best visual mod you can do to a tt.IMO if you look at car design its all in the headlight design and that is where the tt(mk1) doesnt shine.
Odd enough why do the leds burn out????i mean led lights are rated at around 50,000 hours and produce the lowest heat out of any light bulb you can put on a car.How does audi configure theirs to work without burning out?
Btw imo i dont see the a6 leds looking good in the lower vents if you notice even audi only used them in the lower vents in the first ever model with leds,after that all went into the headlights and if audi dont do it i wont either lol 


_Modified by Product at 5:32 PM 5/18/2008_


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i have done a lot of testing, i will warranty the led's for the life of the car, they are NOT cheap led's i bought 1000 of them from the factory and thats why im charging so much money, they are all soldered and i have heated them up in my oven and the wires melted before the leds burnt out. 
If you want a set closer together i can definetly make them however many you like as close as you like.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

also as i said i will charge you guys less on the forum especially in trade for some good pictures and feedback.
I put a lot of work into this and They im very proud of the quality.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (my own style tt)*

by all means, i tried making them with cheap leds the first time and they didnt last very long nor were they even the same color... but i would have done the same thing so i cant blame you.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

do these work as indicator as well as i cant see a indicator?


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (retloctt)*

You dont need clear corners either, they snap in just like the oem lenses


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

for the price of the solenoid ill use or even yourself they will blink on and off just as the stock signal worked. Your signal wont even blink faster like with led bulbs.
I will post a video clip shortly with more details on how they work.
So first person to put them in a nice car and give me some pics gets a set for 100 bux shipped.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I give you credit for your attempt but I what I'm really waiting for is
something like the S6 lights, but they'll fit in the lower vents,
not blocking air flow








OEMPL.US carries these but.... 
I'm nearly certain they will not fit in the OEM lower vents.
they're just a bit too long.










already been done out in the uk i think i might go this route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

well in his title he does say R8 style....
and when you compare to the R8 it's a very good clean
looking mod....








my post about S6 lights is sort of a thread hijack... sorry man.
..... now, can you do these in orange/amber to replace 
the blinker/turn indicators..... 
the R8 lamps are really driving lights (DRL), not turn indicators.
and the location of these strips is the indicators..... for me I'd be
more likely to consider these if they were orange/amber LED indicators.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

did you get my IM?


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_
















So what do you guys think?

I think this is a pretty cool product you've made, and to those who like this, go for it!
However, for me, the Mk1 TT doesn't have enough body shape to pull this off like the Mk2 TT. Obviously just my opinion and .02. Still think its a cool product and to each his own














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

mk2 lights will be a few more days.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

once again did you get my IM?


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (euroluv69)*

i can use other colors, but it makes it more complicated to mix colors, however i can use other brand leds but i cant testify to their quality...


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

yes sorry i was having a problem reading my messages but i sent u back


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Cheap LED's *DO NOT LAST* in headlight housings. Headlight housings see a lot of heat, especially when you're running high beams and when it's hot out. 
This has been done/proven before...Jeff Bipes used to make LED turn signals/parking lights but people had issues with the LED's burning out so he stopped making them.









_Modified by Murderface at 7:54 PM 5-18-2008_

can you make your LED's look like the above.
They look





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? ( XXX 1.8T)*

seriously if you got those leds to look xcatly like the mk2 with the spacing of them and all and match them with hids........i would need pics asap.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Product)*

question though do you know the power output of those? cause i wonder how close to factory output they are.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Product)*

if u could stand to send me your headlights i would be willing to do yours for free in trade for some pictures


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

nice, looks good! we'll guess i wont be the first! pretty funny.. i started making my own set about a week ago, just waiting on LEDs, have everythig else built! ill post up some pics tomorrow 
i only set it up for 9 LEDS each, I thought 10 would be too crowded when light up and thought the one closest to the fender would shoot too much too the side, but yours setup looks good! might have to drill that last hole tomorrow!



_Modified by black vdub at 1:58 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (black vdub)*

what did you make it from? the stock plastic lens?
i give u credit if u got holes drilled w out breaking it!
what kind of leds did you use?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

I dunno, I appreciate the work that went into this mod, but its just too rice for me. The R8 can get away with it cause its basically a supercar, but a TT with bright-ass LEDs looks goofy.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

i made if from some 1/8in thick (strong & flexible) plastic i had, i didnt want to chance drilling holes in the stock lens, way too brittle. 
Mines slightly different from yours, as you can see i have led housings built in my lens


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_I dont care what anyone else says this mod is the best visual mod you can do to a tt.

you're on crack, it looks cheap, and almost ricey.
i'm not trying to crap, but they need to be closer together, and maybe add some resistance so they arent so bright.


_Modified by formulanerd at 7:56 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

With the instructions We include 3 resistors with the kit to lower the brightness. As for closer together I suppose its all matter of opinion, i like the look of the R8 headlight at night more than a solid line of light


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

i agree, the spaced out leds looks better, if they were any closer together forming almost a solid line, that would look tacky in my opinion.
For my set (9 leds) im breaking it up into 3 subsets wired in series with a 39 ohm resitor each, then the three sets wired together in parallel, it should cut the intensity as well as deliver the same power and current to each bulb equally. I'm also planning on wiring in a dimmer to get the intensity just right.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I was working on something like this, I think you need to hide most of the led , let only the head poke out , and and also point them to the front.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Clem-clone)*

Clem-clone
just pmed you . I want to buy a set of these bare boards from you.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice. can't wait to get this done to my car... just what I wanted.... wooohoooo.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

wow that is a text book highjack.....well performed


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Cheap LED's *DO NOT LAST* in headlight housings. Headlight housings see a lot of heat, especially when you're running high beams and when it's hot out. 
This has been done/proven before...Jeff Bipes used to make LED turn signals/parking lights but people had issues with the LED's burning out so he stopped making them. 









_Modified by Murderface at 7:54 PM 5-18-2008_

Thats my car in the pic. Jeff made those and your info is incorrect. Jeff decided not to continue making them because it took a long time to produce. I have had mine installed for several years with no issues at all. Big bump to Jeff...great guy and UBER smart.

BTW...the TT is going up for sale if anyone is interested!
In its current state:










_Modified by TighTT at 4:17 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

That car is hotness.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Clem-clone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clem-clone* »_
Ummm, it's not easy.
these LEDs were used for the parking lights, as well as the turn signals. The external wiring to the parking and turns in the car is tricky, to get the turns to flash properly.
Good Luck.

Couple of diodes to join the signal from blinkers and parking light , two different resistors in series to dim the leds at parking light state , and be bright for flashing and a load resistor to balance the blinking rate.
Do I need anything else? If you want to share the values of the resistors you used I will appreciate not having to recalculate them . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

lol i dont mind the hijack! His are different and i like them as well, im glad people like different things, 10 000 identical TTs would make me sell my car.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Thats my car in the pic.

damn man sweet TT indeed!! why are you selling it?? seems like you put a lot of love into her!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_lol i dont mind the hijack! His are different and i like them as well, im glad people like different things, 10 000 identical TTs would make me sell my car.

i like your style


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

My mistake Jeff...I remember somebody on AW saying thosee LED's burnt out though but I suppose that was about your angel eyes then








BTW TighTT I've seen that car at H2O you should def find a way to show those off










_Modified by Murderface at 6:52 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
damn man sweet TT indeed!! why are you selling it?? seems like you put a lot of love into her!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. I put a TON of time, love, and $$$ into her but its just time to move on. I figured I should sell her while she is 100% PERFECT. You have to see the paint in person....mint. She has been maintained like a fine swiss watch.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Thanks man. I put a TON of time, love, and $$$ into her but its just time to move on. I figured I should sell her while she is 100% PERFECT. You have to see the paint in person....mint. She has been maintained like a fine swiss watch. 

its a beautifull car, question for you. did you keep the amber corner or that is the LEDs that light that color?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
its a beautifull car, question for you. did you keep the amber corner or that is the LEDs that light that color?

LED's. They are smoked when off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (Clem-clone)*

Looks pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (VEEDUBJETTA)*

formulanerd
i wasnt saying the build quality i was saying the mod itself,i think this is a very unique mod seeing as it keeps an old tt fresh and newer with a facotry appeal the new mk2-s has i wasnt talking about the fit and finish of them they are to far apart and dont look anything like factory(atleast compared to the a6 lights which ive seen in person)


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

ttguy30's shipped this morning w turn signals


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
LED's. They are smoked when off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now that is sic


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Clem-clone)*

I love when threads turn into DIYs







Also, I PMd you


----------



## MeanAudiA6 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

very nice getting ready to make a set myself


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

how much ? and im not very comfortable opening my headlights . . any ideas ?
pm me please 
looks great


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

ok mine are installed now, i should be posting pics either later tonight or tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

where the pics at?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Product)*

I reckon these are rice no offence.
I spotted a Toyota Bus with the same things installed into its headlights.
I reckon Jeff Bipes idea is the best and pure class.
If u can emulate what he did then you get a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

TTon20's check your pm's


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

If only you could do what Jeff did have 2 row's with led amber's on top and the R8 style led's on the bottom. I think that would look good


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

Where the pics at? i demand results.
Jeffs is well made but has anyone done a nuvolari headlight setup lol


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

mann i realllllllyyyyy like those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if i ever get some money one day im deff. gonna get some of these....kepp them going mann i love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

Adams car


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i should have another guys pics soon, from someone who got them on ebay


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Is there any video of these in operation?
What happens to your turn signals?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

dont want to sound like an ass , but that looks straight ghetto, it would be a lot nicer if it was more LEDS and only showing the tip of it , and all aiming forward .


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Im with abamoura.I mean damn you have the right idea just not enough leds and like he said straight forward.i like the colors looks sick that blue with the xenons.Although dont like the midget audi sign,Be loud be proud.
Also r8 has 12 bulbs(now with 24 since they revised the headlights).10 is just not enough.


_Modified by Product at 6:28 AM 6/13/2008_


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Product)*

Id buy 12 sets rights now if you could get them to move side to side like Kit lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

the only reason the R8 has that many is because it comes up along the side also, and that would be a really big pain to modify the trim to make that happen, basically it would be coming up where the reflector used to be


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

using that many leds would be a different style, one im not going to make, as for going up the side like the R8 i have thought about that but like he said it would be tough to make the entire light housing.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

It almost looks blue to me, Id like to see pure white.


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i can use any color, actually these are 160,000 mcd they match the hid's perfectly


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (TTon20s)*

I didnt mean go up the side the the tt headlight it wouldnt work the tt headlight is square the r8 is curved would look craptastic.......i meant there is just way to much gap between the lights
I mean take the new tts it has the exact led mod your looking for ...just copy that.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Product)*

actually now that i really look your leds and the tts' arent really all that different only thing that really sets it apart are the color,they're all facing forward,and the biggest thing is a acrylic piece of plastic covers the leds i think that cover makes the biggest diffence between looking factory and looking rice-like


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

im lost was that a compliment or more criticism? lol, well anyway regardless of what the pics look like i think they came out pretty dam cool and my friend who helped me install them thought they really set the cars front off, idk i just think anything different from what people normally do will always have haters and believers, so w/e


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

No i complement you on you actually having the balls to go through with it
Ive always said on this site that this mod if done the right way would be just as big of a mod as any
...but i think if you maybe put a piece of plastic over the leds they would kinda give it that ambient glow that the factory leds have...........now man it looks good but i think that would make a huge difference in people thinking it looks cheaply made or what not.


_Modified by Product at 1:29 PM 6/13/2008_


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Product)*

i dont know why the picture didnt work but here is the link to what im trying to convey.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...50418/



_Modified by Product at 1:59 PM 6/13/2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_i dont know why the picture didnt work but here is the link to what im trying to convey.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...50418/
_Modified by Product at 1:59 PM 6/13/2008_

thats done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

however if u looked at it, it doesnt draw as much attention which was the whole point in going with the led's, and they are much closer together than the R8


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_however if u looked at it, it doesnt draw as much attention which was the whole point in going with the led's, and they are much closer together than the R8

These good attention and rice attention.
Yours look rice IMHO.
Those in the picture look OEM and will bring attention as they will look bright and awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

not even close, and see them in person then tell me they are rice


----------



## V-Dub-Cowher (Dec 21, 2007)

So maybe i missed it but how much are you asking for a set? do you have any more picks?


----------



## listentodabeat (Aug 22, 2007)

These look amazing, IM sent. Your only 45 mins away, I'll deff make the drive for these.


----------



## Leeroy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTon20s)*

Big ups, it is not easy to make these things
well done


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

will someone that bought and installed these post pics?


----------



## V-Dub-Cowher (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

X2


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (V-Dub-Cowher)*

ttguy30 bought them and had them installed he has a bunch of pics...im not sure y he hasnt posted yet


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_ttguy30 bought them and had them installed he has a bunch of pics...im not sure y he hasnt posted yet

because they look rice


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

*I can vouch for the led's from bipes... his idea was great, and I HAVE the only white set*

ever made - and it was made in 2005. But since, they have started burning out, and I have tried to have them fixed. I WILL say this though.. for the first 7 months they were great. I wish more was put into them as he had a hell of an idea!
The amber ones though, I have heard never had an issue! I just wanted something different. And he had a HELL of a product!










_Modified by I Need Rotors Pads at 9:45 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## 68BUG03WE (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Rice*

This was done to one of the DTM TTs


----------



## I Need Rotors Pads (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Rice (68BUG03WE)*

Ok, now I got morning wood TWICE... Thanks a lot


----------



## chazar2000tt (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (l88m22vette)*

how do i buy these lights off you. how much and do the indercators work with the same bulbs? many thanks


----------



## chazar2000tt (Apr 11, 2009)

pls some1 help me want the leds in front indercator will pay wot ever. help thanks.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't post because I won't give any credit to TTon20s since the first kit he sent me burnt out after like a week since he didn't give me any instructions on the install, then instructed me to send another $100 for a new better kit, and I never received anything in return


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (1.8Tabamoura)*

anyone attempted to re-open their headlights after they have been apart and re-sealed once already? ...i think i gooped up so much sh*t in the seams that i'd never get em' apart again...


----------



## chazar2000tt (Apr 11, 2009)

where can i buy led front headlights like this 4 my mk1 audi tt. thanks guys.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

murderface was working on a set that was really great quality, but I'm not sure if hes still making them or not, also there was a site I believe in England that was selling them also, but for almost a grand, way too expensive for me


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New style headlights R8 LEDs for the TT What do you guys think? (TTurboNegro)*

haha seriously.. I'm with you on that one. I put a crap load of clear silicone on mine


----------



## rik-e (Aug 26, 2008)

how its done in the UK: http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (rik-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rik-e* »_how its done in the UK: http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm 


BADASS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

